# The Beach is GONE !!



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Tried one of my (very) old Speckled Trout beach wading spots this morning that used to be productive with the conditions that were present this morning, light onshore breeze and an incoming tide. 

The east side of the Lynnhaven Inlet in front of where the Duck Inn used to be (that is now home to $1M condos) was always reliable at dawn with a flood current. I can remember standing shoulder to shoulder with 30 - 40 lure casting Speckle Trout hunters with everyone catching fish from September to November when the water got too cold and everyone switched to looking for Stripers.

With the alternate water flow through the inlet caused by the new design of the bridge construction the beach is all but nonexistent with water all the way up to the bulkhead that was constructed for the condo build. The gazebo piles were underwater from one end to the other and it was only half way to high tide.

Only 2 guys tossing cast nets back by the pilot station and they were having the same luck that I was ……. none.

Not sure what will be required to keep the condos in place but that piece of the inlet is off my list of good spots to wade fish.

Sad to see it go after fishing there since '69, I miss the days of the Grim Reaper sign.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

I remember that reaper. They had a scary sign on shore drive also. I usually go inside the inlet where the boats come out of the public marina and catch bait and that spot can be productive and not a bad walk over by the windmills near the oyster boat my 3rd favorite spot after buxton and mp16.5


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Duck Inn. Those were the days. Specks on the outside while wading to the drop off shoulder-to-shoulder on the incoming. Drifting a Mirrolure to the pilings. Huge striper on the inside with a bucktail and a curly tail on the outgoing. Times always change, don’t they. Ain’t no school like the old school. Can’t even wade there anymore for how many years now?


----------



## geo (Apr 28, 2020)

Rougesun said:


> Duck Inn. Those were the days. Specks on the outside while wading to the drop off shoulder-to-shoulder on the incoming. Drifting a Mirrolure to the pilings. Huge striper on the inside with a bucktail and a curly tail on the outgoing. Times always change, don’t they. Ain’t no school like the old school. Can’t even wade there anymore for how many years now?


yeah i remember those days!


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

Jay B, I was one of those guys out there with you. I remember those days as well but man those buildings have been there a little while now. Where ya been. Now you can catch some big Puppy Drum around the legs of the Bridge...Hint Hint. Good luck, and Tight Lines to you all.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I have to ask when was the last time you were there ?

There are no "legs" to the bridge anymore if you're referring to the concrete piles that used to hold up the old bridge. They were replaced by huge islands that hold big pillars that hold the newly constructed bridge which is why the water flow through the inlet has changed so much. The small island just south of the Virginia and Maryland Pilot buildings and Bubba's Restaurant is almost gone too, I think it was called "Fish House Island". 

I'm sure the fish are still there, I just have to figure out the new "lay of the land". After having both ankle joints replaced over the last 5 years and feeling comfortable on my feet again, not to mention inching toward retirement I look forward to that !! Might even see you out there ...


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Yikes! Since 1969 Jay? Whoa, I think I had been born by then but with my memory, I could be wrong.


----------



## babz369 (Nov 6, 2006)

use to fish other side until they dumped the rocks haven't been back


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

lil red jeep said:


> Yikes! Since 1969 Jay? Whoa, I think I had been born by then but with my memory, I could be wrong.


'56 Mike but who's counting


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

babz369 said:


> use to fish other side until they dumped the rocks haven't been back


The Crab Creek side is still fishable but the city did complicate things with the rip rap to enforce the dune line and parking lot. 

I miss the days when there was nothing but an old House Boat there that someone turned into a Crab Shack. Dad used to take us to get live and steamed crabs there. I'm not sure but that may be where the name for the boat launch came from.

I can see the same thing happening to the east/Duck Inn side of the inlet because they'll need something to preserve that bulkhead very soon.


----------

